# Possible problem with fuel filler neck?



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

I've got a 2011 335D and have had numerous problems with over filling (pump doesn't turn off) when re-fueling. This has happened at different gas stations in the Bay Area and Southern California. Lately, I've been filling up at a around a 1/4 tank and just putting 10 gallons in. 

Kind of frustrating. I'll ask about it the next time I take the car in for service, but thought I'd post to see if anyone has had a similar experience.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My car used to always do this but also it was PAINFULLY SLOW to fillup too. It turned out to be the nozzles all the Shells had because it stopped when I switched to Chevron. The dealer though did mention it could be a possible issue within the fill neck. I don't recall what they said because I did not bring it back for that problem since it stopped when I switched brands.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

I've never had this happen. But then in NJ we also do not pump our own fuel . 

But I do notice they always put the nozzel on the slower setting. I thought this was to avoid foaming but maybe helps with the overfill?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

KeithS said:


> I've never had this happen. But then in NJ we also do not pump our own fuel .
> 
> But I do notice they always put the nozzel on the slower setting. I thought this was to avoid foaming but maybe helps with the overfill?


Are you 100% sure it is on the slow setting and not just pumping slow? I just think that would be strange for them to always pump diesel slowly. But it does foam up easily. When I fill my truck up at full speed I can put another 4 gallons in after the first stop but those are very slow gallons and me filling up the fill neck.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Fortunately the most of the pumps here in Toronto likes my D and the auto shut off works.

Occasionally I would find a pump that requires the use of the plastic filler adapter provided by BMW and then I would have to be careful not to spill the diesel.
I try not to go back to that station in future.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

It happens to me whenever I use a specific Texaco station and the pump is slow due to cold weather.

Sent from my MB525 using Bimmer App


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

The same thing happened to me at first.However,I soon found several stations near me that didn't cause spillovers and I used them to buy 99% of my fuel.Perhaps my method changes too.I placed the nozzle straight in...or as straight as I could...and pulled the handle all the way,maximizing the fuel flow.After that,spillover problem solved!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My problem was design of the car and pumps not meshing. Really was annoying at the time because same pumps on my other diesels had zero issues.


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> Are you 100% sure it is on the slow setting and not just pumping slow? I just think that would be strange for them to always pump diesel slowly. But it does foam up easily. When I fill my truck up at full speed I can put another 4 gallons in after the first stop but those are very slow gallons and me filling up the fill neck.


I manually monitor it and pump it as slow as possible at the end. Strange thing is that I tried using the exact same pump at the station that I normally go to and have gotten different results on multiple visits.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

831Doug said:


> I manually monitor it and pump it as slow as possible at the end. Strange thing is that I tried using the exact same pump at the station that I normally go to and have gotten different results on multiple visits.


Sometimes pumps just get slow, I think it is issues with their filters but not really sure. For example this week I filled up the 335d at a Chevron I normally go to and it took FOREVER to fill the car up. A day or two later at the same pump I filled up my truck and it was lightning fast.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

DC-IT said:


> *Fortunately the most of the pumps here in Toronto likes my D and the auto shut off works.*
> 
> Occasionally I would find a pump that requires the use of the plastic filler adapter provided by BMW and then I would have to be careful not to spill the diesel.
> I try not to go back to that station in future.


Yes it's never been an issue for me too here in Toronto. I pretty much always fill up at the same two stations with one being a Shell and the other a Husky.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I firmly believe it is the stupid valve put in our fill necks to prevent gas nozzles that causes a problem with some pumps. I noticed Porsche uses something similar. Wondering if MBZ does too.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

lets verify thru the MB diesel forum, anyone?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@snipe verify this guy, Jacobxxx27 I clicked the link and nothing came up, a possible spammer?


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

My ML does not have any safety filler device like our D.
I've not encountered any problems with filling at any stations unlike the D where I had to use the plastic adapter on several occasions.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Bimmer App


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

DC-IT said:


> My ML does not have any safety filler device like our D.
> I've not encountered any problems with filling at any stations unlike the D where I had to use the plastic adapter on several occasions.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Bimmer App


Good to know. I honestly never have seen people talk of it on MBZ forums that I randomly troll.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Even the VW TDI doesn't have this safety feature.
Looks like it's unique to BMW.

No wonder there are more incidents of misfueling by MB and VW owners of diesel vehicles!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Bimmer App


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I had some hick ups the first few fills but not in a long time now.

I generally fill up at the same place and pump, set it on full flow and then will slow it down when it gets within 1 gallon of being full. I then top it off till a bit of foam comes bubbling up, round off my fill to the nearest whole dollar (I hate the cents!), input my data to Fuelly by SMS and then reset my OBC.

Works like a charm, every time!:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

DC-IT said:


> Even the VW TDI doesn't have this safety feature.
> Looks like it's unique to BMW.
> 
> No wonder there are more incidents of misfueling by MB and VW owners of diesel vehicles!!
> ...


I just assumed VW and Audi had it since the Porsche does.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

My Jetta TDI doesn't.
That's why last year VW sent all TDI owners yellow stickers to be attached to the fuel cap surround and behind the fuel door!lol
Quite a few TDI HP FP had to be replaced cos of gas being pumped in rather than diesel.
Cost of repair is almost $10,000.00!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Bimmer App


----------

